# Handschuhe Sommer



## Lahmschnecke (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Langfinger-Sommerhandschuhen mit Gel für Touren (keine Protektoren-Handschuhe), für schmale Hände mit langen Fingern.
Was fahrt ihr für Langfinger-Handschuhe im Sommer?
Danke für ein paar Infos.

Grüße von der Schnecke


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juni 2015)

BG Specialized http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ft...r-gloves/womens-body-geometry-gel-long-finger
Taugen mir ganz gut, nur am Zeigefinger die "Drähte", die Touchscreen-Bedienung ermöglichen sollen, lösen sich nach nem Jahr und entsprechend vielen Runden in der Waschmaschine auf. Weiß aber nicht, ob die nicht auch mittlerweile andere Materialien  für die Touchscreenbedienung nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Juni 2015)

Danke, die passen dann ja zu meinem Bike


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juni 2015)

Und das ist ja das wichtigste


----------



## samafa (15. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre mit Langfingerhandschuhe von Fox. Allerdings ohne Gel. Hab die an bis es im Herbst zu kalt wird mit dünnen, luftigen Handschuhe zu fahren sind jetzt mittlerweile schon ein paar Jährchen alt, aber  trotzdem in Schuss.
Wie jetzt der Name von dem Modell ist weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, kann aber bei Interesse ein Bild hoch laden


----------



## M_on_Centurion (30. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand dünne Langfingerhandschuhe ohne Gel empfehlen, die es auch in der Größe 7 bzw. XS gibt und eine anständige Passform haben? Leider habe ich wohl Hände ausser der Norm.  
Ob mit oder ohne Fingerschutz wäre erstmal egal.


----------



## Tanja78 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich benutze die POC Index Air Adjustable in gr.S bei einem Handumfang von 19,1cm.
Gruß


----------

